# SOAP MOLD



## dubnica (Sep 29, 2010)

I came across this store on ebay and they sell "no lining needed soap molds".  I am curious if anyone bought one of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-2-NO-LINER-SOAP-M ... 255d2d5578


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 29, 2010)

I do.  Thought they would be great for a new soaper since they would seemingly make unmolding easier.  Buy the silicone molds from wsp instead.  There are better silicone lined wood molds if you want to spend more but for value I don' think you can beat the silicone.  These will leak if you pour your soap too hot.  They are hard to keep aligned because of the way they are held together only at the bottom and the soap is left with a weird texture on the sides because the plastic used for the sides isn't smooth.  And like any other mold if the soap isn't good and ready to come out it doesn't matter if you can take the box apart the soap will still stick to the plastic.  If you are determined to try one I've got one to sell you at a discount. :wink:


----------



## dubnica (Sep 29, 2010)

I have one silicone mold from WSP and I love it, but I thought I can buy these because they are smaller - 1lb.  I like to try new fragrances and colors in smaller batches.  
Thank you for letting me know they are not that great. What I am looking for is actually tray silicone mold with dividers- 9 bar size or smaller.  I will just keep looking.  Thanks again.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to get this    http://www.kelseiscreations.com/page3.html  I spoke to her via e-mail and hubbys machine is broke but when it gets fixed she's goin to send me the 9 bar mold


----------



## dubnica (Sep 30, 2010)

It looks very nice.  Let me know if its worth the money once you get it.  Thank you


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 30, 2010)

I bought a couple individual bar, silicone molds, for my 1 lb test batches.  The 4 bar oval is great for a pound, you might have a little extra.  The 6 bar round mold requires a little over 30 ounces to fill but you can always leave a couple empty, sometimes it's nice to have a little extra space, anyway.  If you are trying to stretch the bars for more testers cut 'em in half. 
That's all I've got...Your welcome for the heads up on the plastic molds, wish I woulda asked somebody. :roll:


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2010)

I have read lots of bad reviews about those eBay molds.

I'm sure you've seen these but I thought I'd try to help anyway!

http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Produc ... +Mold+0605


http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Produc ... +Mold+0701


For very small test loaves I use this mold:

http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Produc ... +Mold+0502

It's still a loaf mold but holds around .75 lbs of oil. You can do a half lb oil if you want but I like to heap my tops high so I use 3/4 lb of oil. This gives me a chance to test out new fo's but also have really cute, uniform bars.






(click to make that pic bigger) In that picture the .5 lb of oils bar is on the left (the white bar), the .75 lbs of oil bar is on the right (gray bar) and in the back is a purple bar which comes from the regular green silicone mold.

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## dubnica (Oct 1, 2010)

I have the green mold and what I did last 2 days is to divide that mold in half by inserting a piece of 1x4 wood block.  This way I can make 2 different scents or colors and only make 3-4 bars each.  I mostly want to try colorants this way because some micas morph and I want to know this before making larger batch and also...I just bought some ultramarines and natural colorants (alkanet, annatto) and I want to test adding different amounts to see what colors I get.

I also have round and oval silicone molds from WSP but I really like just plain rectangle shape. 

Thank you all for your suggestions.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2010)

I tried this with cardboard, then with rigid plastic with no luck. Looks like I'll have to try the wood!


----------



## carebear (Oct 3, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> I came across this store on ebay and they sell "no lining needed soap molds".  I am curious if anyone bought one of these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-2-NO-LINER-SOAP-M ... 255d2d5578



do a search here on "doright" before making the purchase decision.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 3, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> I tried this with cardboard, then with rigid plastic with no luck. Looks like I'll have to try the wood!



Just don't forget to cover your wood piece with contact paper.


----------

